# Albany Georgia



## Randy (Oct 19, 2009)

I need a place near Albany to camp?


----------



## Georgesur (Oct 19, 2009)

*camp*

Cheahaw Park has camp sites if that helps


----------



## K9SAR (Oct 19, 2009)

Chehaw Park is about the only place to "camp" in Albany.

(AKA "The Parks at Chehaw" - which was stupid.  Don't know WHY they changed their name!)


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys........but it is a mute point now.  Southwoodshunter has said I can stay at her house.  I hope it is not too cold to go barefoot!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 19, 2009)

Randy said:


> Thanks guys........but it is a mute point now. Southwoodshunter has said I can stay at her house. I hope it is not too cold to go barefoot!


 
Yeah right... you only wish you were staying at my house......
you might stand a better chance of making it thru the night...
if you stay with the Lions & Gators at Chehaw....
and NO.. you can't come by my house so you can look at my feet...


----------



## Murphy (Oct 19, 2009)

Ewwwwwwwww


----------



## Red Man (Oct 19, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> Yeah right... you only wish you were staying at my house......
> you might stand a better chance of making it thru the night...
> if you stay with the Lions & Gators at Chehaw....
> and NO.. you can't come by my house so you can look at my feet...


 
That's just nasty.  I've seen your boots.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 19, 2009)

Red Man said:


> That's just nasty. I've seen your boots.


I have pretty feet thank you...


----------



## Red Man (Oct 19, 2009)

southwoodshunter said:


> I have pretty feet thank you...


 yeah, Yeah


just cause you got camo nail polish don't maken pretty


----------



## Murphy (Oct 20, 2009)

Red Man said:


> yeah, Yeah
> 
> 
> just cause you got camo nail polish don't maken pretty



x2


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 23, 2009)

Red Man said:


> yeah, Yeah
> 
> 
> just cause you got camo nail polish don't maken pretty


 

YES it does !!!!bet mine are prettier than yours..


----------



## Red Man (Oct 24, 2009)

I will call your bluff.

Where is the pic to  prove it?


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 24, 2009)

Red Man said:


> I will call your bluff.
> 
> Where is the pic to  prove it?



They are somewhere on here in a post a few moths ago.  She ain't lying, they are pretty.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 28, 2009)

greers57 said:


> They are somewhere on her in a post a few moths ago. She ain't lying, they are pretty.


 
thanks greers...


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 28, 2009)

I've seen them....heck I even massaged them once for her. They're pretty!!!!! And Red Man...your old gnarley toes ain't got no dogs in the race!!!!! And your toenail polish is an awful shade of blue!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 28, 2009)

Red Man said:


> I will call your bluff.
> 
> Where is the pic to  prove it?



I can hook you up.  I saved it to my Photobucket account.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 28, 2009)

Randy said:


> I can hook you up. I saved it to my Photobucket account.


 
Oh Lawd... never knew my feet were famous...here ya go Redman.. just to make ya'll happy...
View attachment 404812

would ya believe I can pick up pecans with those toes.....


----------

